# Absolutte 15



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't see a thread anywhere else so..... Well done John [smiley=dude.gif] Great mag


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep, looks great 8) 8)

thanks to JohnH and all involved in its production 

just settling down for a good read 

Mark


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Bumper issue indeed. Thanks. 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Mine just arrived. 

Thanks to eveyone involved.

and...a huge congrats to David and Julie. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been very vocal in my criticism of Absolutte in the past, but I have to add my congratulations to all involved with the latest issue. 

Some good content in there guys and a very quick turnaround.

I'm well impressed so well done. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Cheers

rich


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, mine arrived today. Good job to everyone involved!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

May I add my thanks to all concerned in the production of this edition.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

8) Mine actually reached me through my post redirection and have to say wow, what a great issue!! Will certainly help tide me over for the duration of my loooong wait for my TTS! I have even brought it into work today and I'm not getting a lot else done. Thank you!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you considered supplying a couple to interested Audi Centres? I'd be happy to put a couple in the waiting area.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

RK07 said:


> Have you considered supplying a couple to interested Audi Centres? I'd be happy to put a couple in the waiting area.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.


Have thought about it in the past. A small experiment was done in a single dealership and the copies went 'missing' within 30 minutes.

Also, last time it was talked about, a lot of members thought it was unfair to give away something which they have to pay for.

It's an interesting debate.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

RK07 said:


> Have you considered supplying a couple to interested Audi Centres? I'd be happy to put a couple in the waiting area.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.


Hey that seems like a very good idea - our salesman hadn't actually even heard of the TTOC, so we told him all about it and he sounded most interested!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We can and do supply counter top flyers so that the saleman has something to offer customers.

As Kell said, I personally did a trial and left 3 mags on the table in the waiting area. I went back in 30-45 minutes later and all had disappeared. Slightly frustrated, I left a couple more and when I went back that afternoon, they had also disappeared.

When we had discussed this previously, the overwhelming consensus was that we should not give magazines away to non-members when our members have to pay for them.

However, along with the counter top flyers, we are also working on something else that will help and inform people about the club and should be available for reps, dealers, tuners and accessory shops.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

nutts said:


> We can and do supply counter top flyers so that the saleman has something to offer customers.
> 
> As Kell said, I personally did a trial and left 3 mags on the table in the waiting area. I went back in 30-45 minutes later and all had disappeared. Slightly frustrated, I left a couple more and when I went back that afternoon, they had also disappeared.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply 

We have a little business cards that are left in the waiting area and have previously had posters on display. I'll post a photo to give an example of the latter.

Maybe, as a thought, centres could buy copies at a sensible rate - given our geographic location the forum sponsorship rates do not reflect commercial value to us whereas we have a number of forum members now (and I assume ( :?: ) TTOC members) registered in the Aberdeen and surrounding areas. If we could add to ths then it would be productive for both parties.

Just food for thought...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Martin

You have an email


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

nutts said:


> Martin
> 
> You have an email


If this is to me then its Matthew :lol:

You have PM


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

RK07 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Martin
> ...


 :lol: I did get it right on the email... and btw you now have another one after your PM


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Bringing the thread back on topic...

Got my copy of AbsoluTTe yesterday - Brilliant edition, well done to all involved.

Dave


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I agree with everyone else - a great issue. Very informative, looks brilliant and a good read too. Well done eveyone who was involved, a real credit to you.

Graham


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Another agreement from me: what an excellent edition and a credit to all the production team. The prospects for following editions look equally exciting.

The feature on racing recollections by TTCool includes a comment about his pit crew singing 'Three wheels on my Wagon' after one particular incident. And the damn words of that song have been going round my brain all day - but I couldn't quite get past

No wheels on my wagon
So I'm not rolling along
Them Cherokees have captured me
Things look bad . . . . . . .


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Must agree with everyone else, another excellent issue, but then I might be bias seeing as I'm in it   Even though it was in my mk 1 which has now gone to a new home to make way for the mk 2


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Can i add my congratulations to all concerned with the production of Absolutte. Well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya All,
So, this problem then! I feel myself leaning towards a MKII ragtop in orange. It's all your fault too.  
Thought the mag was great. This really is the best yet and full to the brim with interest. Thought the second part of Matt's TDI was very well laid out.
Rockingham then is it? Not been there, I can hear the cruises arranging already. 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

All other posts echoed.

Well done all.

First one I've not been involved with...best one yet...coincidence.

I hope not.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

RK07 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > We can and do supply counter top flyers so that the saleman has something to offer customers.
> ...


I need more cards. I ran out of them ages ago, can i be sent some please.


----------



## Wh|[email protected]|t (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep....great mag. Recieved mine with all my new member pack goodies.

Great read is currently taking pride of place on the top of my bathroom reading pile. Thats a real honour :lol:

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

les said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Hi Les

Can you send an email to [email protected] with your details and we'll get some posted to you


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

brilliant mag!!!

Well done to all those involved.

one point though....I think there are far too many pics a Glacier Blue coupe.....reg something like M400Tsomething....he seems to be hogging all the pages!!! :roll:

Matt


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

mattyR said:


> I think there are far too many pics a Glacier Blue coupe.....reg something like M400Tsomething....he seems to be hogging all the pages!!! :roll:
> 
> Matt


Yes, I'd noticed that car a few times. You're not giving backhanders to the editor are you? 

Your Photoshop disc is ready to be sent if you pm me with your address.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Have to add my congratulations - brilliant edition and going on what's coming up the next few should be equally as brilliant :wink: - I love the idea of doing the technical articles and having John-H on board is great - a real mind of information. Plus the article by Joe was really interesting - 2 guys who's advice I would always take on board (especially for suspension  )

In a nutshell brilliant mag, great photos, great articles and really professional.


----------

